# Mmmm..... MSoundFactory, What is it?



## José Herring (Apr 22, 2020)

Is it a sampler, a synth, and sample based synth? I love a use MPowersynth but this MSoundFactory has me mystified.









MSoundFactory


The ultimate modular virtual instrument



www.meldaproduction.com


----------



## Chandler (May 2, 2020)

Its a modular synth with a sampler in it. It has tons of different types of synthesis and it allows you to combine them in almost anyway you choose.


----------



## Technostica (May 2, 2020)

All answers on a postcard to Melda Productions as they would like to know also. 
Still in Beta I think!


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 2, 2020)

Just out of curiosity I uprgaded in the latest deal as it includes upgrades (from MPowersynth) and realized then on a first tryout that the presets are the same (might be there are a very small amount of extra, but alt least 99 %) then in MPowersynth .

I had hoped at least for some new ones demonstrating the modules (especially something like physical modelling) but think I will have to wait a looooooong time (if ever) for this.

I must admit Melda sells this still AS beta and if you look for it it really seems only for the sounddesigning freaks who like to dive as deep as possible into evrything.

Still I am a little unsatisfied that there is just nothing for a "normal" user that can be just "used" and gives added value compared to MPowersynth. Especially as this thing is around for some years now. But maybe the "normal" user of it is just not interested in something as "ordinary" as presets .


----------



## Chandler (May 2, 2020)

Here is a tutorial I just uploaded on how to synthesize a timpani drum in MSoundfactory. Perhaps this will give you an idea of what it can do that others synths can't.


----------

